# 1/700 Tu-95 Bears



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished up these 1/700 PitRoad Tu-95 Bear Bombers. I enjoyed the challenge of assembling the flea-sized landing gear. :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gasp!


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow what great little kits guess you had to have patients and a steady hand, great finisf too.


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Nice!
I built those too, as well as fighter that scale.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Are you Mad..?? Seriously for their Scale they have come out really nicely indeed.....Cheers mark


----------

